# Realgeese Pro Series 2 Silhouettes



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

*Realgeese Pro 2 Silhouette Decoys*

$100

I have 2 dozen Realgeese Pro series 2 goose silhouettes for sale. They have flocked heads and the stake is riveted to the decoy. There is only 2 poses available (12 of each pose)


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

This is a great deal on the best goose silos on the market. If I only had a field to hunt, I would be all over this.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

PM Sent. text me 801-928-9070. 

Thanks!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Sold


----------

